# ES18 vs ES10



## hitesh (Mar 7, 2013)

Which one is better ?
Would prefer detailed comparison if possible


----------



## Minion (Mar 7, 2013)

I haven't listen to ES10 but ES18 is a very good VFM.


----------



## abirthedevil (Mar 7, 2013)

depends on what type of music you listen to i guess, I have read that ES18 are like E10 and ES10 like E30 i.e. ES10 are deficient on bass while ES18 have adequate in my opinion as i own a pair of ES18 so I feel ES18 is the way to go if you listen to a wide genre of music.

depends on what type of music you listen to i guess, I have read that ES18 are like E10 and ES10 like E30 i.e. ES10 are deficient on bass while ES18 have adequate in my opinion as i own a pair of ES18 so I feel ES18 is the way to go if you listen to a wide genre of music.


----------

